# Cross Border Boat Sales 1869-1989



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Can anyone tell me where I might be able to find the earlier history of boats from France, Belgium and Holland which were sold to UK owners and also the later history of UK boats sold to those countries.
Would there be Government Registers like the UK ones or Almanacs or books or websites like this one??
Thanks
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------

